# Pool cue stick duck call



## David Seaba (May 22, 2017)

I found some old cue sticks and thought I would make a duck call out of a piece of one. This is what I came up with it has an echo double reed insert in it. 

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11 | Creative 3


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2017)

Thats cool David! People are going to be wondering how you did that....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 22, 2017)

@barry richardson all the hard work was done for me. Luckily it was big enough on the end to drill a 5/8" hole for the insert. I've never seen one made into a call before. I've got a few more ideas for some of the other sticks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (May 22, 2017)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

